# Airline Loyalty Card



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have had KLM Flying Blue membership many years ago,but I have misplaced the card 

How can I retrieve my membership as I would like to book a flight with KLM very soon.

Anyone with some advice,please !


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you ever logged into your Flying Blue account at KLM's Web site then you can still log in using your e-mail address instead of your Flying Blue number.

If that doesn't work, just call the Flying Blue Service Centre. The phone numbers are listed on KLM's Web site.

If you have not credited any miles to your Flying Blue account within the past 20 months then any miles you had in the account have expired. You're going to be starting from a zero balance. Consequently if you are a member of a frequent flyer program that has KLM as an airline partner then you might want to credit your KLM flight to that other, more active frequent flyer account. Examples include Alaska Airlines and any of the SkyTeam airlines (such as Delta).


----------



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for your advice,I need to start from zero as it was more than 20 months and we were with Emirates to Brisbane.

I have a new Flying Blue membership no. to add miles before my flight next fortnight.
Now we have to stick with KLM and their partners to accumulate more miles !


----------

